# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Actualits > cologie >  Ptition pour la suppression des ampoules  incandescence

## PRomu@ld

Salut,

Greenpeace organise  l'occasion du grenelle de l'environnement une ptition pour une lgislation autour des ampoules  incandescence. 

http://www.revolution-energetique.co...ter-les-plombs

Ca prend moins de 5 minutes et a peut ventuellement sauver la plante, enfin comme a va aller directement dans la boite spam du ministre il ne faut pas y compter mais bon on peut toujours rver.

----------


## mathieu

Pourquoi pas les interdire mais pour les remplacer par quoi ?
Les ampoules base-consommation ne sont pas faites pour tre allums/teintes frquemment alors si on les laisse allum a consomme de nouveau plus d'lectricit

----------


## PRomu@ld

En fait, je suis  peu prs d'accord avec toi mais ce genre d'ampoule ne reste pas allum longtemps (a moins que tu passes ta vie dans le couloir mais bon ...  ::aie:: ) a ne reprsente pas la majeure partie de la consommation. 

Le remplacement des ampoules  incandescence c'est pour les pices o on reste longtemps, et ne serait-ce que a, a serait pas mal (c'est ce que j'avais fait dans mon ancien appart). 

Pour ce qui est ce la solution de remplacement, je pense que les ampoules  LED sont la solution. Basse consommation, supporte l'allumage/extinction, bon rendement, dure de vie norme.

----------


## mathieu

> Le remplacement des ampoules  incandescence c'est pour les pices o on reste longtemps, et ne serait-ce que a, a serait pas mal (c'est ce que j'avais fait dans mon ancien appart).


pareil pour moi ...
... donc j'ai juste une ampoule base consommation l o est mon ordi  ::aie:: 

en plus je viens de me rappeler que ces ampoules consomment presque 6 fois moins pour une mme puissance lumineuse donc si on laisse l'ampoule allume 3 fois plus longtemps on y gagne quand mme 50 % de consommation

----------


## Faith's Fall

Il savent plus emmerder avec autres choses ? Ok on revient avec la bougie. Et pourquoi pas faire une petition contre les ordinateurs qui sont trop bruyant pour la plante ou mieux faire une petition contre l'utilisation des voitures car il rejete des gazs dans l'atmosphre....


Si leur soucis est juste que cette ampoule perd 95% en chaleur, alors qu'il en utilise pas.

 ::roll::

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Je commence aussi  changer toutes mes ampoules pour des basses consommation. Le seul truc, c'est qu'au dbut, elles euvent avoir du mal  dmarrer (et elles ronronnent).

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Il savent plus emmerder avec autres choses ? Ok on revient avec la bougie.


Autant tu vois, je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux sur plusieurs trucs (l'esprit de taxation et de tendance  la rgression notamment  ) mais l je ne te suis pas forcment, c'est simple et a ne change pas tes habitudes, c'est juste consommer mieux (mme clairage, meilleure consommation). Et personne n'a parl de bougie.

----------


## mathieu

> Et personne n'a parl de bougie.


j'y ai pens trs fort quand j'ai lu le titre de la discussion  :;):

----------


## Faith's Fall

> Autant tu vois, je ne suis pas d'accord avec eux sur plusieurs trucs (l'esprit de taxation et de tendance  la rgression notamment  ) mais l je ne te suis pas forcment, c'est simple et a ne change pas tes habitudes, c'est juste consommer mieux (mme clairage, meilleure consommation). Et personne n'a parl de bougie.



Ce n'est qu'un exemple....  ::aie::

----------


## SaumonAgile

"Non au nuclaire, retournons  l'age de pierre" 
"Non au nuclaire, retournons  l'age de pierre"
"Non au nuclaire, retournons  l'age de pierre"

----------


## millie

> Ok on revient avec la bougie.


C'est tellement plus marrant les soires  la lueur de la bougie  ::D: 
Bon, a explose juste les yeux si tu dois bosser, mais l'ambiance est plus sympa

----------


## bulbo

J'ai rien contre l'ecologie mais faudrait aussi qu'ils gardent aussi le sens des realites.

Dire non au nucleaire aujourd'hui avec la demographie actuelle, alors il faut proposer une source d'energie autre qui peut satisfaire les besoins de tous.

Si on se chauffe tous au bois on va tres vite avoir un probleme, surtout que ca rejete aussi du CO2 une cheminee ou un poelle et que le bois meme si c'est renouvelable il ne se renouvelera jamais assez vite pour 60 millions de francais.

Apres les ampoules basses conso c'est bien, mais forcer les gens a changer leurs ampoules desole mais faut pas abuser, ils ont qu'a aller s'enchainer a des arbres en amazonie, moins je les vois meiux je me porte.

On ne milite pas pour l'ecologie quand on n'accepte pas le dialogue et que l'on force la main en obtenant finalement le resultat inverse que celui escompte.

GreenPeace a souvent pris position tres fortement pour des sujets ridicules ou douteux au niveau du reel impact sur l'ecologie.

Et on dira ce qu'on veux mais le respect de la nature devrait aller de pair avec le respect des autres, la violence discredite a mes yeux tout action entreprise.

De plus ce mouvement est beaucoup trop politis pour etre honnete, alors meme si je pense que les ampoules base conso (quand je remplace c'est ce que je mets maintenant) c'est mieux, mettre mon nom sur une petition GreenPeace c'est non.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## PRomu@ld

C'est bon, y'a juste qu' dire, ne faisons rien ... Plutt pessimiste quand mme comme vision.  ::oops:: 

Si je suis bien toutes les interventions ngatives, le seul fait que le truc vienne de greenpeace saimal ... c'est vachement objectif comme propos ! (bientt je sens qu'on va avoir des gens qui citaient greenpeace et leurs tudes pour dnigrer la marque  la pomme qui vont nous dire que greenpeace c'est nul ...)

Pour une fois que je trouvait l'ide sympa (pas complique, pas chiante et ne me forant pas  revenir  l'age de pierre), je pensais pas que a dclencherait ces ractions, finalement je dois tre un vieux con ...  ::?:

----------


## Anomaly

Il faut quand mme dire une chose  l'avantage des ampoules  incandescence : leur lumire est bien plus agrable pour les yeux et bien plus proche de la lumire soleil que les ampoules fluorescentes dont la qualit visuelle est fort moyenne. La qualit de la lumire, a compte aussi.

----------


## pcaboche

Arrtez de vous prendre la tte, l'cologie c'est juste un business comme un autre. Aujourd'hui, quand on vous parle d'cologie, c'est soit pour vous vendre un produit, soit pour vous donner bonne conscience (et vous vendre un produit).

Certaines solutions simples existent mais ne sont pas mises en place  cause du manque--gagner qu'elle reprsentent.

Par exemple, je serais assez partisan du travail de nuit des informaticiens en t. En effet, j'imagine qu'un climatiseur consomme largement plus qu'une ampoule, mme  incandescence. Or, autant le dire tout net: a ne fait strictement aucune diffrence si nos applications sont dveloppes la nuit. Et puis comme a, on pourrait profiter de la journe pour sortir, boire un verre, et draguer les minettes plutt que de rotir dans nos p**** de bureaux et de devoir aller sur meetic parce qu'on n'a pas de temps de sortir dans la journe.  ::roll:: 

Autre exemple: dans une mission sur l'cologie, j'ai vu que dans certaines rgions de Chine, ils rcupraient les excrments, les laissaient fermenter et rcupraient le mthane pour le chauffage. Bon ben voil, c'est quand mme pas trop compliqu comme principe, pourquoi on ne le met pas en place en Europe ? Parce que c'est beaucoup plus rentable de faire payer une taxe sur les produits ptroliers que de se chauffer  la merde.  ::?: 

Donc nos excrments, on les jette dans les rivires (histoire de bien tuer tous les poissons), ensuite on rcupre l'eau des rivires et on la dbarrasse des polluants. Mais bon, sur le principe, faut quand mme tre con pour boire la pisse du voisin qui habite plus haut sur la montagne.  ::cfou:: 

Perso, mon plus beau geste cologique de l'anne coule, ce fut de dire non  une SSII implante  Poitiers et qui prvoyait des dplacements rguliers sur Niort, La Rochelle, Limoges ou Tours... Aujourd'hui je ne prends plus ma voiture qu'une ou deux fois par semaine (c'est moins que quand je cherchais du boulot). Bon, je dois avouer que le respect de l'environnement n'tait pas non plus le critre principal dans le choix du boulot, mais quand mme...  ::aie:: 


En rsum, vous tes gentils avec vos histoires d'ampoules, mais compar aux exemples cits plus haut c'est un peu l'arbre qui cache la fort (et pendant qu'on vous amuse  essayer de sauver l'arbre, des industriels continuent de dtruire la fort en toute impunit).  ::roll::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> l'cologie c'est juste un business comme un autre.


Ben, je ne vois pas ce qui te choque ? Si tu veux que les industriels se mettent  l'cologie il faut bien que a touche au porte monnaie, c'est tout  fait normal (en tout cas, c'est comme a que je le vois). 

Chez Leclerc, ils ont t les premiers  supprimer les sacs aux caisses, soit disant contre la pollution, mais en fait c'tait pour faire moins de frais et ventuellement rapporter de l'argent en vendant des sacs. La raison tait purement conomique mais l'impact cologique tait peut-tre l.

Ici, a vous permet d'conomiser un peu sur votre facture d'lectricit. Si l'cologie vous vous en foutez penser  votre porte-monnaie (c'est ce qui marche le mieux en France au vue des lections). 

Concernant la qualit lumineuse, c'tait vrai avec les premire gnrations des fluo-compactes et quelques modles bas de gamme actuel. Sur les ampoules  leds, tu peux sur certaines rgler la temprature des couleurs, tu peux donc l'adapter  tes yeux.




> Donc nos excrments, on les jette dans les rivires (histoire de bien tuer tous les poissons), ensuite on rcupre l'eau des rivires et on la dbarrasse des polluants.


Non, a ne se passe pas tout  fait comme a, en thorie (et dans la plupart des cas en pratique), les excrments vont dans les gaux et passent par les stations d'purations avant d'tre rejetes dans l'eau.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Personnellement, c'est purement pour la facture d'lectricit, et encore je prend des ampoules pas de marque (trop cher pour un tudiant). Parce que si on voulait vraiment voir l'impact, il faudrait calculer l'impact de la fabrication, et si c'est comme les panneaux solaires, c'est pas gagn.

----------


## GrandFather

L'appel au boycott pour des motifs cologiques n'a jamais t vraiment couronn de succs (sauf peut-tre contre la fourrure, et encore...), en tout cas en France. Ils feraient mieux de concentrer leurs efforts sur du lobbying auprs des autorits pour qu'elles ractivent les grandes campagnes de prvention contre le gaspillage et auprs des industriels pour inciter  la recherche et amliorer les technologies, etc.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Le pire, c'est qu'il y a un dcret ou une loi qui rduit la production des ampules standard au profit des ampoules basse consommation.

----------


## pcaboche

> Parce que si on voulait vraiment voir l'impact, il faudrait calculer l'impact de la fabrication, et si c'est comme les panneaux solaires, c'est pas gagn.


+1000
Beaucoup d'industriels communiquent sur les conomies d'nergie mais "oublient" de mentionner que les mthodes de fabrication sont complexes et polluantes.





> Ben, je ne vois pas ce qui te choque ?


Rien (chacun fait du business comme il veut), mais j'aime pas qu'on me prenne moi, consommateur, pour plus con que je ne suis. Qu'on ne vienne pas nous sortir l'argument cologique (en jouant sur notre sentiment de culpabilit par rapport au rchauffement climatique) pour nous vendre n'importe quelle merde.

J'ai exactement le mme sentiment envers ceux qui essayent de nous vendre des produits sous couvert d'humanitaire.

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Beaucoup d'industriels communiquent sur les conomies d'nergie mais "oublient" de mentionner que les mthodes de fabrication sont complexes et polluantes.


On ne solutionnera pas tout d'un seul coup, on a trouv un moyen d'avoir un produit qui consomme moins, maintenant les industriels vont se pencher (j'imagine qu'il le font dj depuis un moment) sur la fabrication. Chaque chose en son temps. 

C'est l'argument des anti-nuclaires, parce que a produit des dchets, il faut arrter tout et repartir  l'age de pierre. La technologie avance, de moins en moins de dchet vont tre produit avec le nuclaire, un peu de patience ... . Mme si le nuclaire n'est pas la panace je suis *con*vaincu que c'est une des meilleures solution au court et moyen terme.

----------


## bulbo

Pour reprendre l'histoire des sacs en plastique .. je n'en ai jamais jete un dans la nature et ils m'ont fidelement servis de poubelles pendant des annees.

Aujourd'hui parce que c'est plus rentable de vendre des sacs que d'eduquer les gens je dois acheter mes sacs poubelles et j'apprecie vraiment le geste surtout avec les couches de mes deux petiotes. Les sacs vont au meme endroit, mes courses sont toujours aussi cheres mais en plus je paie les sacs. Le pire c'est que c'est mon supermarche qui clame haut et fort qu'il fait un geste pour l'ecologie ...  :8O: 

Et pour la petition, deja l'idee est stupide, interdire la cigarette me semblerait une mesure beaucoup plus salutaire (he oui l'etre humain fait aussi parti de la nature) mais en plus elle vient d'un ramassis d'activiste a la petite semaine aux intentions tout sauf claires, donc desole pour l'insucces de la chose mais l'histoire etait deja ecrite a mon avis.

Le meilleur geste pour l'ecologie que l'on peut faire c'est d'eduquer la future generation qui cavale en couche culotte dans nos salons. Ma fille de deux ans range les produits qu'elle trouve par terre dans les rayons des supermarches contrairement aux autres qui demontent tout systematiquement autour d'eux sous le regard bovin et bienveillant de leur parents.

Ya pas longtemps au McDo j'ai vu une bagnole pleine de jeune guignols demarrer a fond les ballons sur le parking en balancant par la fenetre le sac en carton du drive. Ils etaient gare a 3 metres d'une poubelle. De mon temps (oula ca fait tres vieux con ca comme remarque  ::aie:: ) cela ne nous serait jamais venu a l'idee et je n'ai jamais fait ca.

Vala c'est mon avis a trois francs six sous de encore plus vieux (qui a dit et plus con ?) que toi  ::mouarf:: 

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Pour ajouter de l'eau au moulin  dchets :

J'utilise des ampoules basses consommation depuis que j'ai un appart.
J'utilise aussi suivant les pices des ampoules  LED. Ca consomme 0,1 W/h. Le problme c'est qu'il en faut au moins 3 pour avoir un clairage quivalent d'une ampoule halogne de 35 W (grosse approximation, j'ai pas vraiment vrifi... Mon frre a un bloc de 4 spots GUI10 : il a conserv une ampoule halogne pour y voir convenablement.)
L'avantage de ces ampoules  LED : on trouve du bleu du rouge du vert et des multicolores. Au niveau des lumire d'ambiance a le fait trop  ::mrgreen:: 
J'ai jamais jet un sac par terre, mme pas un bout de papier, j'avoue avoir jet une dizaine de chewgum dans les gouts. et j'ai crach une fois dans mon yop pour voir l'effet que a fait  ::aie:: 
Ce soir je vais faire mes courses : j'ai pris mon gros sac IKEA pour ne pas prendre de sacs plastiques. J'ai un stock  la maison que j'utilise pour mettre les boules puantes que sont les couches de mon titou.

Voil.

[modepetitehistoire]
Maintenant il y a des mentalits qui ne changeront jamais.
Une fois  un feu (rouge) un copain tait derrire la voiture d'un type qui a jet un paquet de cigarette.
Il a attendu juste avant que le feu passe au vert pour aller lui remettre dans sa voiture  ::aie:: 
[/modepetitehistoire]

----------


## PRomu@ld

En fait, les ampoules  led sont amene  se dvelopper, c'est vrai pas forcment pour un clairage principal (en tout cas pas pour l'instant), mais la technologie avance, a viendra srement un jour. Sur les voitures a vient de plus en plus. 




> J'ai un stock  la maison que j'utilise pour mettre les boules puantes que sont les couches de mon titou.


Tu t'es renseign de la pollution que ton titou fait  la couche d'ozone ? (moi je vais faire une ptition pour demander l'interdiction de djection infantile  ::aie:: )

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Je pense qu'il faudrait tuer toutes les vaches ainsi qu'abattre les arbres (pour en replanter des plus jeunes qui captent beaucoup plus de CO2 que les arbres adultes qui ne grandissent plus autant).

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> En fait, les ampoules  led sont amene  se dvelopper, c'est vrai pas forcment pour un clairage principal (en tout cas pas pour l'instant), mais la technologie avance, a viendra srement un jour. Sur les voitures a vient de plus en plus.


Oui et d'ailleurs a claire bien.




> Tu t'es renseign de la pollution que ton titou fait  la couche d'ozone ? (moi je vais faire une ptition pour demander l'interdiction de djection infantile )


moins qu'un adulte ??




> Je pense qu'il faudrait tuer toutes les vaches ainsi qu'abattre les arbres (pour en replanter des plus jeunes qui captent beaucoup plus de CO2 que les arbres adultes qui ne grandissent plus autant).


ou qu'une vache  ::aie::

----------


## adiGuba

Salut,


Perso je suis pour l'ide (et ca fait d'ailleurs longtemps que j'utilise de tel ampoule sans problme), mme si la ptition ne me semble pas trs utile...




> Chez Leclerc, ils ont t les premiers  supprimer les sacs aux caisses


Non : Les premiers ont t les supermarchs corses, ds 2002 ou 2003 (je ne suis plus sr de l'anne exacte), suite  une "pression" du festival du vent de Calvi (voir Halte aux Sacs Plastiques). Mais bon ce n'est qu'un dtail  :;): 

Par contre concernant les supermarch il y a surement plus  critiquer dans leurs relations avec leurs fournisseurs...





> Pour reprendre l'histoire des sacs en plastique .. je n'en ai jamais jete un dans la nature et ils m'ont fidelement servis de poubelles pendant des annees.


Mais tu utilises malgr tout plus de plastique qu'en utilisant un sac poubelle (plusieurs petits conteneurs  la place d'un plus grand).

De plus ce n'est pas le cas de tout le monde, et il faut prendre en compte le nombre de sac dchir ou abim pendant le "transport" des courses...

Bref un grand nombre de ces sachets se retrouve  voler un peu partout... et leurs dure de vie est tout simplement norme (plus de 200 ans il me semble).




Ce qui me fait marrer avec l'cologie, c'est que tout le monde trouve que c'est bien quand cela concerne les autres... mais ds que cela vient nous dranger un tout petit peu tout le monde se plains  ::?: 


a++

----------


## bulbo

> Mais tu utilises malgr tout plus de plastique qu'en utilisant un sac poubelle (plusieurs petits conteneurs  la place d'un plus grand).


Pas vraiment, j'ai une petite poubelle dans mon bureau, pile poil de la taille des anciens et regrettes sacs d'hyper, maintenant je suis oblige d'utiliser des sacs poubelles trop grand pour elle et comme je ne veux pas garder ce qu'il y a dedans trop longtemps, ya un peu de gachis.
Itou pour ma salle de bain ou j'ai une poubelle si petite qu'aucun sac ne lui correspond sur le marche .. et vu ce qu'il y traine, je m'acharne pas a recycler le sac 10 fois.

Tu as des enfants ? Pour mettre les couches et surtout neutraliser les odeurs, des petits sacs c'est bien.. genre avec un sac d'hyper je tiens une journee sans avoir a courir au sous-sol pour jeter le paquet malodorant dans la poubelle principale qui embaume tout mon garage vu l'absence de sac plastique desormais autour desdites couches.

Et dire tout le monde ne le fait pas alors on supprime c'est stupide. Combien respectent le code de la route ? Au moins autant que ceux qui ne balancent pas de sac plastique, doit-on supprimer le permis de conduire a tout le monde ?
Il existe toujours du plastique et des porcs dans la nature, les fumeurs qui s'ouvrent un nouveau paquet ils en font quoi de l'enveloppe plastique ? Et hop par la fenetre de la bagnole ..




> Ce qui me fait marrer avec l'cologie, c'est que tout le monde trouve que c'est bien quand cela concerne les autres... mais ds que cela vient nous dranger un tout petit peu tout le monde se plains


Ce qui me derange c'est pas que ca me concerne, c'est que je me retrouve brime a la place de ceux qui ne sont pas concernes.

Doit-on supprimer les boissons dans les fast-food car les verres en carton representent un danger mortel pour les herissons ?

On a pas fini si on supprime tout ce qui est dangereux pour l'environnement au lieu d'apprendre a vivre avec.
C'est ce que je reproche a l'ecologie, a chaque fois c'est du pognon a debourser en plus, a croire qu'il faille payer pour avoir une planete plus propre, et apres on oublie, le pognon qu'on a file nous dedouane et d'autres font le boulot a notre place.

Les decharges sauvages existent encore avec ou sans sacs d'hyper. Et la derniere fois que j'en ai vu une, la majorite des sacs etaient de gros sacs poubelles noir probablement achete par le pollueur.

Acheter ses sacs ne changent rien, chez Cora ils vendent des sacs pour les courses recyclable en poubelle soit disant .. j'ai jamais reussi a en ramener un chez moi intact avec mes courses dedans, je vois pas comment je pourrais m'en servir comme poubelle tellement c'est fragile leur trucs.
On a multiplie le nombre de sacs c'est tout. Avant j'avais mes sacs de courses qui terminaient en poubelle, maintenant j'achete mes sacs de courses et j'achete mes sacs poubelles.. trop cool le progres. Aucune des trois categories n'a jamais termine flottant au gres du vent.

Hier je faisais mes courses, en rangeant mon caddie j'ai vue ecrase dans le siege bebe du caddie precedent les restes d'un gout je suppose: emballage en alu souple d'une boisson pour gosse, sac plastique entourant les gauffretes  plus la cannette de coke au fond du caddie. Les porcs sont toujours parmis nous, on leur a rien appris on leur a juste dit "on pense a l'environnement a votre place dormez tranquille", alors ils se comportent toujours comme des porcs ..

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## ovh

> Et on dira ce qu'on veux mais le respect de la nature devrait aller de pair avec le respect des autres, la violence discredite a mes yeux tout action entreprise.


Quand tu vois les comportements de certains pollueurs, il n'y a que par la violence que tu peux esprer leur faire entendre raison, quand ceux-ci baffouent les lois sans vergogne et que le gouvernement s'en fout compltement (aucun contrle). Et il n'y a jamais eu mort d'homme ni mme grosses blessures que je sache. J'ai vu rcemment au cours d'un reportage que le bateau de greenpeace avait arrach des longs filets  un navire de pche industrielle, h bien moi j'applaudis des 2 mains.

Maintenant pour revenir au sujet gnral de l'cologie, il est clair que a ne marchera jamais auprs de la population tant que l'cologique cotera plus cher que le "normal". Car effectivement le seul argument auquel les gens sont sensibles c'est l'tat de leur portefeuille. Et comment leur en vouloir quand on sait que beaucoup ont dj des difficults en fin de chaque mois... Les salaires n'augmentent pas, tandis que le cot de la vie, si; et avec l'cologie il faudrait payer encore plus... faut pas rver  ::roll::  Alors bien sr il y a des tas de gens qui gaspillent leur fric en futilit c'est un fait... Il faudrait essayer d'viter a mais c'est trs dlicat...  ::?:  Je vois mal par exemple un gouvernement interdire la vente de tl plasma 42 pouces aux mnages qui n'ont pas un minimum de X  de salaire...  ::aie::

----------


## bulbo

> Quand tu vois les comportements de certains pollueurs, il n'y a que par la violence que tu peux esprer leur faire entendre raison, quand ceux-ci baffouent les lois sans vergogne et que le gouvernement s'en fout compltement (aucun contrle). Et il n'y a jamais eu mort d'homme ni mme grosses blessures que je sache. J'ai vu rcemment au cours d'un reportage que le bateau de greenpeace avait arrach des longs filets  un navire de pche industrielle, h bien moi j'applaudis des 2 mains.


Quand tu creves a la gaffes le zodiac des forces de l'ordre qui viennent t'evacuer d'une zone qui t'es interdite en plein pacifique avec des requins un peu partout autour, le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est que si ya pas eu morts d'hommes c'est pas grace a eux en tout cas.

Greenpeace c'est des branleurs de baba cool attardes et politises a fond. Certaines de leur actions sont peut-etre valides mais ce seul nom me suffit a donner raison ou presque a leur opposants.

Il y a des problemes avec la peche, mais quand tu vois les embargos de cet ete sur le thon qui apparemment n'avaient rien de justifies ou les pseudos contamination par des bacteries des parcs a moules (ou huitres je sais plus), tu me feras pas croire qu'il n'y a pas anguille sous roche.

A mon avis ce qu'on a aider ce n'est pas la nature mais plus un lobby quelconque qui a organise ca en sous main.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Et dire que dans d'autres pays, la version colo d'un produit est aussi chre, voire moins chre, on se demande o on va. Heureusement, les produits bio commencent  tre aussi chers que les produits normaux.

Je me rappelle de ma mre disant que quand mon grand-pre tait fermier, il n'avait pas besoin des farines animales, d'engrais  outrance. Ca se apssait bien et on tait sans doute plus respectueux de l'environnement  l'poque. Puis la fivre consommation est apparue, et srieusement, c'est depuis ce moment que a part en latte. Plus de produits chimiques (parce que le CO2, c'est bien, mais il y a bien pire  mon sens que le rchauffement climatique que personne ne peut rellement prvoir mme  5 annes), plus de pollution, moins de respect parce qu'il faut avoir tout et n'importe quoi du moment qu'on l'a. C'est absurde.

Et aussi, je me "marre" quand on dit qu'il faut faire des profits dans l'agro-alimentaire (comme aprtout soit dit en passant) et qu'on mets je ne sais combien d'emballages supplmentaires alors qu'un seul serait tellement moins cher (ou tout aussi cher si on prenait un emballage biodgradable en disons 5 ans).

Enfin...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Les porcs sont toujours parmis nous, on leur a rien appris on leur a juste dit "on* pense a l'environnement a votre place* dormez tranquille", alors ils se comportent toujours comme des porcs ..
> 
> Bulbo


 ::bravo:: 

C'est compltement juste  ::mrgreen:: 

Les pouvoirs publics ont essay d'duquer les gens.

Personnellement, dans ma rsidence (j'en aurais des choses  vous raconter mais ce n'est pas le sujet...), quelques rsidents (dont moi) nous battons pour inculquer  des gens que les poubelles : a ne se pose pas par terre sur le trottoir mais dans le conteneur dans le local  poubelle.
Que les incombrants : il faut les amener  la dcharge.

Ben non. "je fais ce que je veux, va te faire f*****"
Pour les encombrants ? on tlphone aux service de la mairie 2 fois par semaine. 
Vous trouvez a normal ?

Les porcs seront toujours des porcs.
Avez vous dj russi  chang un ne en un cheval de course ?
Non ? et bien avec les porcs c'est pareil.

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Et dire que dans d'autres pays, la version colo d'un produit est aussi chre, voire moins chre, on se demande o on va. Heureusement, les produits bio commencent  tre aussi chers que les produits normaux.
> 
> Je me rappelle de ma mre disant que quand mon grand-pre tait fermier, il n'avait pas besoin des farines animales, d'engrais  outrance. Ca se apssait bien et on tait sans doute plus respectueux de l'environnement  l'poque. Puis la fivre consommation est apparue, et srieusement, c'est depuis ce moment que a part en latte. Plus de produits chimiques (parce que le CO2, c'est bien, mais il y a bien pire  mon sens que le rchauffement climatique que personne ne peut rellement prvoir mme  5 annes), plus de pollution, moins de respect parce qu'il faut avoir tout et n'importe quoi du moment qu'on l'a. C'est absurde.
> 
> Et aussi, je me "marre" quand on dit qu'il faut faire des profits dans l'agro-alimentaire (comme aprtout soit dit en passant) et qu'on mets je ne sais combien d'emballages supplmentaires alors qu'un seul serait tellement moins cher (ou tout aussi cher si on prenait un emballage biodgradable en disons 5 ans).
> 
> Enfin...


+1
Un collgue me disait que ses grands parents non jamais utiliss de tels produits.
Mais au jour d'aujourd'hui il y a plus de 6 milliards d'tres humains  nourrir.
Donc produire plus :
engraisOGMetc...

----------


## bulbo

Moi ce que j'aime c'est les alertes a l'ozone..

A Nancy qui est dans une cuvette, tu as des alertes a l'ozone des que la temperature monte trop mais ca n'a que tres peu de chose a voir avec la circulation, on a vu pire comme coin et pourtant les chiffres rivalisent avec ceux de paris ou strasbourg  ::roll::  meme et surtout en plein mois d'aout ou ya plus un pekin dans les rues.

A mon avis mais ce n'est que le mien, le rechauffement est plus du a la forme de la terre qui n'est pas parfaitement ronde et a son orbite qui n'est pas parfaitement reguliere non plus.
Sinon comment expliquer les erres glaciaires ? Les dinosaures ne petaient pas assez du coup ils ont fini par se geler le cul ?

Je ne dis pas qu'il ne faut rien faire mais faut rester realistes, la temperature generale augmente, on ne pourra pas tout supprimer afin d'eviter ca, va falloir apprendre a vivre avec c'est tout.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Jannus

Perso, j'ai des ampoules  incandescence ou des TL partout o c'est possible et depuis plus de 15 ans.
Je trie mes dchets, du moins certains, depuis plus de 20 ans.
J'adore la nature et je la respecte autant que faire se peut.

Mais *je hais les colos*  ::evilred:: 
D'une parce que, l'cologie politique, c'est juste un ramassi d'opportunistes.
Deux, parce que j'en ai marre qu'on em.. poisonne le pauvre monde (moi) en laissant les grossiums se goberger  leur aise.

On devrait se laisser crever de froid en hiver et aller bosser  pied, pendant que d'autres ont 26 dans leur piscine et se balladent en Jet tout au long de l'anne. Sans parler des courses (de F1 par ex.) dont je suis trs amateurs et dont on dit sans rire "qu'une saison de F1" ne consomme pas plus de carburant qu'un aller-retour Paris New-york, sans bien sr prciser que cela fait 50 tonnes de carburant  ::mrgreen:: 

On en viendrait  faire, comme pour les automobilistes et les fumeurs, des dlinquants de ceux qui ne chercheraient pas  conomiser le moindre watt ou la moindre goutte d'eau.

Goutte d'eau qui, soit dit en passant, ne disparat pas parce qu'elle est utilise, mais a, a semble avoir chapp au colos. a n'a pas, par contre, chapp aux Cie de distribution d'eau qui repercutent cette phobie pseudo-cologiste dans leur tarifs  ::evilred:: 

On vit dans une socit dans laquelle plus rien n'est gr correctement : seuls l'image (vive la TV) et la sensibilisation ont encore une influence sur les dcisions.

Un con est trop born pour s'apercevoir que les eaux sont trop grosses pour un kayakiste amateur et est oblig de crier "au secours", on interdit la navigation en kayak. Un chien dont le matre est un incomptent doubl d'un dbile mord un enfant : on interdit les chiens "dangereux". Comme si c'tait le chien le responsable.

Bon, j'arrte, je vais finir par devenir hargneux  ::mouarf::

----------


## titoumimi

> J'ai un stock  la maison que j'utilise pour mettre les boules puantes que sont les couches de mon *titou*.


<je_dtends_l'atmosphre>
Je tiens  prciser que je n'ai absolument rien  voir l-dedans, a fait  prsent quelques annes que je suis propre, et mme dans le pire des cas, j'ai plus (pas encore) besoin qu'on s'occupe de moi  ce niveau l  ::aie:: 
<je_dtends_l'atmosphre>

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> A mon avis mais ce n'est que le mien, le rechauffement est plus du a la forme de la terre qui n'est pas parfaitement ronde et a son orbite qui n'est pas parfaitement reguliere non plus.
> Sinon comment expliquer les erres glaciaires ? Les dinosaures ne petaient pas assez du coup ils ont fini par se geler le cul ?


En fait, le rchauffement climatique auquel on assiste va sans doute ralentir l'apaprition de la prochaine priode glaciaire qui tait plus ou moins prvue.
Dans certaines hypothses de rchauffement climatiques, on peut avoir :
- moins d'vnements climatiques extraordinaires (ouragan, innondations, scheresse)
- arrt du Gulfstream et glaciation de l'Europe
Rien que pour ces deux ventualits, on ne sait pas si elles sont probables. Et je ne parle mme pas de la manire dont le rchauffement climatique est calcul. Avec prise en compte de l'urbanisme (qui rchauffe localement) ? Avec l'levation du niveau de la mer ? (pour ce dernier point, cela fait des annes qu'on en parle, au dbut du sicle on n'a jamais russi  le dmontrer)

----------


## bulbo

> <je_dtends_l'atmosphre>
> Je tiens  prciser que je n'ai absolument rien  voir l-dedans, a fait  prsent quelques annes que je suis propre, et mme dans le pire des cas, j'ai plus (pas encore) besoin qu'on s'occupe de moi  ce niveau l 
> <je_dtends_l'atmosphre>


Te detends pas trop quand meme, on voudrait pas avoir a te changer  ::aie:: 

Bulbo  ::mouarf::

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> Te detends pas trop quand meme, on voudrait pas avoir a te changer 
> 
> Bulbo


ou alors on ne voudrait pas que tu augmentes la quantit de CO dans l'air  ::aie:: 
D'ailleurs, il est en plein apprentissage de la propret... mon titou  moi  ::mrgreen::

----------


## bulbo

> ou alors on ne voudrait pas que tu augmentes la quantit de CO dans l'air 
> D'ailleurs, il est en plein apprentissage de la propret... mon titou  moi


Moi ma puce refuse le pot, elle veut directement les toilettes, et ca l'amuse tellement la chasse d'eau qu'elle reclame 15 fois par jour  ::mrgreen:: 

La vache comment il est parti en sucette ce troll, ca se sent que Khany ou Debug ne sont pas dans le coin, on tient meme pas 3 pages  ::aie:: 

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## SaumonAgile

> l'apparition de la prochaine priode glaciaire qui tait plus ou moins prvue.


"Nness ! Ramne le pastis les glaons arrivent"  ::yaisse2::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> On devrait se laisser crever de froid en hiver et aller bosser  pied, pendant que d'autres ont 26 dans leur piscine et se balladent en Jet tout au long de l'anne. Sans parler des courses (de F1 par ex.) dont je suis trs amateurs et dont on dit sans rire "qu'une saison de F1" ne consomme pas plus de carburant qu'un aller-retour Paris New-york, sans bien sr prciser que cela fait 50 tonnes de carburant


Faux ! Mme Alain Prost le disait,  l'poque o il courrait, ils utilisaient des bi-carburants et autres drivs qui taient plus performant que ce qu'on a actuellement tout en polluant moins. 




> Heureusement, les produits bio commencent  tre aussi chers que les produits normaux.


Ils n'ont souvent de bio que le nom, pour avoir l'appellation bio, a ne concerne que le producteur et pas les voisins, si ton voisin utilise une tonne de pesticide, a ne compte pas. Concernant le prix, si on ne comprend que le cout de production il n'est pas plus lev (et mme moins cher puisque exit les pesticides et autres produits chimiques), comme d'habitude, ceux qui s'en mettent plein les poches ce sont les intermdiaires.




> Quand tu creves a la gaffes le zodiac des forces de l'ordre


T'es dj mont sur un zodiac ? Pour le creuver  la gaffe, ca veut dire deux choses : soit le zodiac est pourri soit c'est pas une vraie gaffe ...




> Il y a des problemes avec la peche, mais quand tu vois les embargos de cet ete sur le thon qui apparemment n'avaient rien de justifies ou les pseudos contamination par des bacteries des parcs a moules (ou huitres je sais plus), tu me feras pas croire qu'il n'y a pas anguille sous roche.


Il s'agissait d'hutres,  Arcachon principalement, mais leur interdiction est due principalement au principe de prcaution. Principe qui n'est pas appliqu dans certaines situations (en fait l o a rapporte un max)

----------


## bulbo

> T'es dj mont sur un zodiac ? Pour le creuver  la gaffe, ca veut dire deux choses : soit le zodiac est pourri soit c'est pas une vraie gaffe ...


Moi non, mais mon cousin y etait dans le zodiac qui s'est fait amoche a mururoa (ortho a la louche comme toujours  ::mrgreen:: ).

Ils etaient tellement agressif qu'au final, les paras ont recus l'ordre de tirer des rafales au dessus du pont histoire que les ecolos se couchent sur le pont et qu'ils puissent aborder le navire sans perte de vie humaine.

Greenpeace c'est comme les syndicats en france, pour survivre il faut qu'on parle d'eux, alors ils font du raffut a bon ou mauvais escient, le but n'est pas la juste cause mais de faire les premieres pages.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Ils n'ont souvent de bio que le nom, pour avoir l'appellation bio, a ne concerne que le producteur et pas les voisins, si ton voisin utilise une tonne de pesticide, a ne compte pas. Concernant le prix, si on ne comprend que le cout de production il n'est pas plus lev (et mme moins cher puisque exit les pesticides et autres produits chimiques), comme d'habitude, ceux qui s'en mettent plein les poches ce sont les intermdiaires.


Il y a des tests qui sont effectus, s'il y a des pesticides dtects, c'est pas dclarable bio (officiellement  ::|: ). Et c'est plus cher  produire que ce que tu penses puisque le rendement est moindre (mme s'il n'y a pas les produits chimiques, il peut aussi y avoir les autres produits bio, comme la bouillie bordelaise pour le mildou des tomates/raisins).

----------


## adiGuba

> Et c'est plus cher  produire que ce que tu penses puisque le rendement est moindre


Et qu'il faut payer pour les tests d'appellation BIO...

a++

----------


## bulbo

Moi j'arrive pas a me convaincre que la tomate toute rachitique et avec une gueule bizarre declaree bio et coutant le double vaut le deplacement.

Mon pere qui ne colle rien sur ses tomates, recolte de beau fruit bien formee et appetissant.

Pourquoi la plupart des produits dit bio dans mon hyper ont l'air malade ou rachitique (j'entends par la plus petit que leur correligionnaire non bio) ?

Une banane bio on dirait un banane apero deshydrate elle fait la moitie d'une banane normale  ::aie:: 

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Greenpeace c'est comme les syndicats en france, pour survivre il faut qu'on parle d'eux, alors ils font du raffut a bon ou mauvais escient, le but n'est pas la juste cause mais de faire les premieres pages.


Oui et non, tu as un avis  mon avis trop arrt pour tre objectif, le but du jeu est de faire parler de soit a on est d'accord, ensuite dire que le seul but de cette organisation est de faire parler de soit, je ne suis pas tout  fait d'accord. En fait, c'est pour faire ragir l'opinion qu'il lancent des oprations coup de poing. Je ne sais pas si c'est la bonne chose. 

Le problme c'est qu'au del des oprations coup de poing, il n'y a souvent pas grand chose, quoiqu'on peut trouver des oprations sympas (comme greenfreeze).

Pour ce qui est du problme de la sensibilisation, y'a un truc qui me fait marrer, c'est le nombre d'colo que l'on peut voir en regardant Ushuaa ou la terre vue du ciel, ils sont remplis de bonnes intentions et puis une fois la tl teinte, il reste quoi ?





> ortho a la louche comme toujours


Le vrai nom c'est Moruroa il me semble  :;):

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

Elle est pique aux hormones ta banane  ::mouarf::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Il y a des tests qui sont effectus, s'il y a des pesticides dtects, c'est pas dclarable bio (officiellement ).


Le problme est dans les seuils de pesticide autoris, ils sont actuellement un peu haut (c'est pas moi qui le dit, c'est mon oncle d'agriculteur bio).

----------


## bulbo

J'ai pas dit que le but du jeu c'est de faire parler de soi, mais que c'etait necessaire a la survie (faut bien que des cotisations rentre un jour ou l'autre) et qu'au final le besoin prend le pas sur l'ideologie.

Le gouvernement actuel fait bien avancer les choses qu'on le veuille ou non a coup de discussion et non pas a coup de poing. C'est que ca doit etre possible mais pour ca faut de vrai arguments et valable sur le long terme. Dire non au nucleaire, dire non a un nouveau nucleaire plus propre, plus efficace que l'ancien.. moi je veux bien mais on propose quoi a la place ?
On fait un bon technologique de 50 ans dans le passe (meme pas sur que ce soit suffisant 50 ans)

C'est la que le bat blesse dans l'ecologie, on fait des operations coup de poing bien mediatique sur des sujets bidons mais bien mediatiques aussi.
On dit non a plein de choses tout en oubliant de proposer des solutions de remplacement viables (viables ca veut aussi dire ne necessitant pas 300 milliards d'euros/an pour etre realise).

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Ce que tu viens de dire me fait penser aux colos allemands, des anti-nuclaires convaincus grce  qui l'Allemagne achte son lectricit en France  ::aie::

----------


## Jannus

> Faux ! Mme Alain Prost le disait,  l'poque o il courrait, ils utilisaient des bi-carburants et autres drivs qui taient plus performant que ce qu'on a actuellement tout en polluant moins.


Faux.
Pas de bio-carburant.
Par contre, effectivement, des additifs qui augmentent de rendement du carburant. Mais rien qui diminue la pollution ou la quantit consomme.

D'ailleurs ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais la FIA, qui, me semble-t-il est pas trop mal au courant  :;): 

Mais ce n'est qu'un exemple la F1 ou mme els courses d'engins  moteur.
Ce que je voulais souligner c'est que l'automobiliste moyen est un "fou pollueur" alors que les gugusses qui se dplacent d'un ct  l'autre de la plante en avion pour des con-seils d'administration ou parce qu'on bronze mieux  Barhein qu' Miami ne sont absolument jamais mis en cause.

----------


## adiGuba

> C'est la que le bat blesse dans l'ecologie, on fait des operations coup de poing bien mediatique sur des sujets bidons mais bien mediatiques aussi.


Tout  fait d'accord !
Il y a pas si longtemps j'avais vu une tude qui "cassait" les deux grosses revendications des "colo" : la fin du nuclaire et le passage aux voitures lectriques...

L'tude parlait de la quantit d'lectricit qu'il fallait produire pour remplacer l'essence, et ce sans utiliser de nuclaire  ::arrow::  Du coup pour produire cette lectricit il faudrait se retourner vers les nergies fossiles et donc polluer toujours autant voir plus...


Le premier problme ne vient pas vraiment des produits en eux-mme mais de leur utilisation massive...





> On dit non a plein de choses tout en oubliant de proposer des solutions de remplacement viables (viables ca veut aussi dire ne necessitant pas 300 milliards d'euros/an pour etre realise).


Justement : utiliser des ampoules  incandescence et des sac-cabas pour faire ses courses ce n'est pas la mer  boire, et cela peut avoir un certain impact du fait de l'effet de "masse"...


a++

----------


## bulbo

> Ce que je voulais souligner c'est que l'automobiliste moyen est un "fou pollueur" alors que les gugusses qui se dplacent d'un ct  l'autre de la plante en avion pour des con-seils d'administration ou parce qu'on bronze mieux  Barhein qu' Miami ne sont absolument jamais mis en cause.


Faut dire ils sont moins nombreux aussi .. probablement pour ca que les 'ecolos' des villes militent contre les 4x4 et ne disent rien a la ferrari d'a cote qui consomme pourtant beaucoup plus.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## PRomu@ld

> Faut dire ils sont moins nombreux aussi .. probablement pour ca que les 'ecolos' des villes militent contre les 4x4 et ne disent rien a la ferrari d'a cote qui consomme pourtant beaucoup plus.


Perso je vois beaucoup moins de ferrari que de 4x4, donc en mme temps a me drange pas.




> D'ailleurs ce n'est pas moi qui le dit mais la FIA, qui, me semble-t-il est pas trop mal au courant


J'ai dis  l'poque de Prost (et c'est lui qui le disait).

----------


## pcaboche

> Perso je vois beaucoup moins de ferrari que de 4x4, donc en mme temps a me drange pas.


C'est que tu ne travailles pas sur la place Genevoise.  ::lol:: 
(ah non, il y a aussi des 4x4... enfin, des Porsche Cayenne  ::aie::  )

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

> C'est que tu ne travailles pas sur la place Genevoise. 
> (ah non, il y a aussi des 4x4... enfin, des Porsche Cayenne  )


Double pollution alors  ::aie::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> C'est que tu ne travailles pas sur la place Genevoise.


Non, effectivement, sur Poitiers, j'ai l'occasion de croiser des superbes Lamborghini  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Non, effectivement, sur Poitiers, j'ai l'occasion de croiser des superbes Lamborghini


 ::lol:: 

A Genve, on voit de tout: Ferrari, Lambo, Bentley... Des fois ils se garent n'importe comment et on ne leur met pas de PV. Une fois j'ai oubli de mettre mon disque en zone bleue et j'ai eu une amende. Comprends pas.  ::aie::

----------


## al1_24

> A Genve, on voit de tout: Ferrari, Lambo, Bentley... Des fois ils se garent n'importe comment et on ne leur met pas de PV. Une fois j'ai oubli de mettre mon disque en zone bleue et j'ai eu une amende. Comprends pas.


Parce que tu polluais le paysage ?  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Parce que tu polluais le paysage ?


Je pense. Une vieille 309 toute cabosse et immatricule en France...  ::roll:: 

La prochaine fois, je mettrai une fausse plaque des Emirats Arabes Unis sur la 309 toute pourrie.  ::aie::

----------


## PRomu@ld

> La prochaine fois, je mettrai une fausse plaque des Emirats Arabes Unis sur la 309 toute pourrie.


Vu la voiture, c'est pas crdible... Je sais pas comment a marche en suisse mais en France, une plaque verte a aide  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Vu la voiture, c'est pas crdible...


C'est vrai ?  ::aie:: 




> Je sais pas comment a marche en suisse mais en France, une plaque verte a aide


Je sais pas, mais en tous cas on m'a dit d'viter d'avoir un accident avec une plaque verte_(*)_ : avec les assurances, c'est la merde. Et des plaques vertes, il y a en a ! (vu le nombre d'organisations internationales...  ::roll:: )

_(*) facile  dire: je ne connais personne qui ait fait exprs d'avoir un accident de voiture._

----------


## marc251

Les ampoules  basse consommationsont  boycotter!! Elles sont dangereuses pour la sant et contiennent du mercure. C'est une grosse arnaques et notre gouvernement (ici au Canada) veut nous forcer  liminer les ampoules incandescantes en 2012.
C'est grave et c'est un crime contre la sant des populations.

Informez vous c'est important!:
http://tva.canoe.ca/cgi-bin/player/p...480&height=306

http://www.ledevoir.com/environnemen...es-ecologiques

http://www.wat.tv/video/llp-danger-a...1g_2iijf_.html

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Trop tard en Europe  ::(:

----------


## mortapa

> Les ampoules  basse consommationsont  boycotter!! Elles sont dangereuses pour la sant et contiennent du mercure. C'est une grosse arnaques et notre gouvernement (ici au Canada) veut nous forcer  liminer les ampoules incandescantes en 2012.
> C'est grave et c'est un crime contre la sant des populations.
> 
> Informez vous c'est important!:


Oui c'est important mais outre la sant sur la population (dont franchement tout le monde s'en contre fou, sinon on nous emmerderais avec tout le reste) niveau cologique c'est un plus.

Mme si ok, on devrais tous passer au LED pour sclairer  ::):

----------


## OWickerman

> Oui c'est important mais outre la sant sur la population (dont franchement tout le monde s'en contre fou, sinon on nous emmerderais avec tout le reste) niveau cologique c'est un plus.


Mouais, faire de l'cologique au prix de ma sant, je suis pas d'accord.
Les lampes basse consommation sont dangereuses donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a.

----------


## mortapa

> Les lampes basse consommation sont dangereuses donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a.


un peu capilotracter... 
"la voiture c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut las les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
"les conservateurs c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
"les crans de PC c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
"le wifi c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas l'utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
"les dodorants c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
"le [insert an object] c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas l'utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"

mouai bon, file moi une peau de bte une grotte et un silex

----------


## pcaboche

ma droite : une ampoule fluocompacte de 12W,  la lumire blafarde  l'allumage, contenant du mercure, et ayant une dure de vie de 15'000 heures.
 ma gauche : une ampoule  LED de 3W pour une dure de vie de 50'000 heures.

Que le match commence !

J'amne le popcorn... 

Je vais essayer les ampoules  LED et je vais voir si c'est vraiment efficace.

----------


## mortapa

> Je vais essayer les ampoules  LED et je vais voir si c'est vraiment efficace.


J'attendrais le retour avec impatience !  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> J'attendrais le retour avec impatience !


Et moi j'attends avec impatience qu'elle me soit expdie.  ::D:

----------


## OWickerman

> un peu capilotract**... 
> "la voiture c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut las les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
> "les conservateurs c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
> "les crans de PC c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
> "le wifi c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas l'utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
> "les dodorants c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas les utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
> "le [insert an object] c'est dangereux pour la sant donc il ne faut pas l'utiliser c'est aussi simple que a"
> 
> mouai bon, file moi une peau de b**te une grotte et un silex


Va donc lire les nombreuses tudes sur le rayonnement EM de ces saloperies (rayonnement manant du culot que l'on ne blinde pas, pour diminuer le cout).
va lire les tudes concernant l'effet dsastreux de ce type de lumire clignotante sur les yeux.
Tu fais partie de ces imbgristes (un nologisme) pour qui, ds que l'on critique une quelconque technologie prne par nos matres industriels, on est forcment membre d'une secte survivaliste involutive comme le prouve ta remarque sur la peau de bte.


P.S. Va lire a, par exemple :
http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/7170246.stm
http://www.newmediaexplorer.org/chri...ghting_cfl.htm
http://www.oag-bvg.gc.ca/internet/En...4_e_31427.html
Je te laisse faire tes propres recherches maintenant que je t'ai mis sur la piste.

----------


## JeitEmgie

Les lampes fluo-compactes sont des tubes fluorescents en miniature, et il y a comme pour les tubes fluorescents plusieurs manires d'exciter le gaz pour provoquer l'allumage : essentiellement par bobinage qui chauffe une lectrode ou par circuit lectronique gnrant  la fois haute tension et haute frquence.

Celles qui s'allument par bobinage se reconnaissent aisment  la prise en main par leur poids plus lev.
Ces lampes fonctionnent donc  la frquence du rseau et ont les mme inconvnients que les tubes fluorescents fonctionnant selon le mme principe,  commencer par le dsagrable clignotement qui fatigue les yeux quand on travaille face  un cran  tube cathodique (mais ceux-ci ayant tendance  disparatre des lieux de travail) et un facteur de puissance inductif (que l'on corrige avec un condensateur dans les luminaires  tubes fluorescents).
videmment, pas de rayonnement EM d  de l'lectronique pour ce modle. 

Celles qui s'allument par circuit lectronique fonctionnent  haute frquence et n'ont pas l'inconvnient du clignotement mais par contre ont un lger rayonnement EM (qui peut devenir un problme pour un plafond de hall remplit de ce type de lampes par pour une lampe de bureau isole) et un facteur de puissance capacitif (qui la plupart du temps est corrig par les autres quipements inductifs que l'on trouve habituellement dans un immeuble : moteurs divers des frigos, ascenseurs, pompes  eau,  ).

Les deux partagent videmment le mme problme que les tubes fluorescents quant  la prsence de mtaux lourds ncessitant collecte particulire et recyclage spcialis.

Encore plus que les tubes fluorescents, le cot de ces appareils ne s'amortit que pour des dures de fonctionnement importantes : ce qui est rarement le cas dans une habitation individuelle, par contre commencent  tre rentable pour couloirs de bureau, d'htels, d'immeubles collectifs, 

L'ide qui consiste  supprimer les lampes  incandescence partout dans les usages domestiques est la voie de facilit du politique mais n'a pas vraiment de justification par rapport aux relles conomies que cela apportera des pays industrialiss (il y aurait des gaspillages plus importants  radiquer avant de s'attaquer  celui-l). Dans les pays en voie de dveloppement, c'est un peu diffrent car la consommation des mnages compte pour une plus grande proportion au moment des heures de pointe. Or le cot marginal de la production du kWh dans ces priodes est trs lev dans des pays o la pointe reprsente plusieurs fois la base, ce qui n'est pas le cas dans les pays industrialiss o les pointes reprsentent seulement une fraction de la base.
On notera donc au passage que c'est dans les pays o elles seraient le plus utile qu'elles prsentent le plus de problmes : surcot les rendants peu accessibles au consommateur moyen, systmes de collecte slective des dchets et recyclage inexistants ou dficients

La technologie des fluo-compactes est une technologie intermdiaire qui devrait laisser sa place rapidement  des systmes encore plus conomes et moins polluants dans leur cycle de vie.

Et, par exemple, imposer des normes plus strictes quant  la consommation passive des appareils mnager (lorsqu'ils sont en stand-by et pire lorsqu'ils sont en position OFF mais continuent  consommer) auraient des effets bien plus importants sur la consommation nergtique des pays industrialiss. Mais cette lectricit-l fait partie de la consommation de base et les producteurs font beaucoup 
de bnfices sur cette consommation,  et sont donc beaucoup plus enclins  demander des politiques qui favorisent les conomies durant les heures de pointe, l o au mieux ils font de pitres marges et au pire, ils perdent mme de l'argent, surtout si au final, ce sont les consommateurs qui doivent investir et non eux.

----------


## pmithrandir

> ma droite : une ampoule fluocompacte de 12W,  la lumire blafarde  l'allumage, contenant du mercure, et ayant une dure de vie de 15'000 heures.
>  ma gauche : une ampoule  LED de 3W pour une dure de vie de 50'000 heures.
> 
> Que le match commence !
> 
> J'amne le popcorn... 
> 
> Je vais essayer les ampoules  LED et je vais voir si c'est vraiment efficace.


Sachant que j'avais lu un article recement ou on s'inquietait de la puissance lumineuse des led qui serait mauvaise pour les yeux dans certaine utilisation. On aurait dj v une baisse de la vue chez les personnes utilisant cet clairage ou cs TV de manire courante...

Enfin, bref, de toute facon, les consommation electrique c'est pas les lampes faut arreter de se foutre de nous...
un radiateur : 1500w
une lampe 60w

Y a surement plus de boulot efficace a faire dans l'isolation que dans l'eclairage... Et au prix de ces merveilles qui tienne pas 6 mois, ca ferait pas de mal d'investir plus cet argent ailleur...

Sans oublier que je n'ai jamais vu de circuit de recyclage efficace pour ces lampes new generation, et que comme dit plus haut elle contienne des produits toxique qui sont problmatique lorsque l'on en casse une. Tout de suite, pla d'urgance eloigner les enfants et ramasser sans toucher avec les mains les debris.... Bref moi je veux pas de ca chez moi...

A quoi ca sert de polluer moins en produisant un tout petit peu moins d'energie, si dans le mme temps on rpend du merrcure hautement polluant dans la nature...

----------


## Auteur

> Sachant que j'avais lu un article recement ou on s'inquietait de la puissance lumineuse des led qui serait mauvaise pour les yeux dans certaine utilisation.


Certains clairages  LED blanches (ce que l'on appelle du blanc froid) mettent des ultraviolets car une partie du spectre de ces LEDs se situe dans le bleu :
http://www.afsset.fr/index.php?pageid=2248&parentid=523

----------


## mortapa

> Tu fais partie de ces imbgristes (un nologisme) pour qui, ds que l'on critique une quelconque technologie prne par nos matres industriels, on est forcment membre d'une secte survivaliste involutive comme le prouve ta remarque sur la peau de bte.


C'est marrant d'habitude on dit compltement l'inverse  ::aie:: 

Merci pour les liens ils ont t instructif.




> Enfin, bref, de toute facon, les consommation electrique c'est pas les lampes faut arreter de se foutre de nous...
> un radiateur : 1500w
> une lampe 60w


C'est sure d'ailleurs les franais chauffe beaucoup trop... on peut vivre sans aucun soucis dans un appart/maison  16C ...

----------


## grafikm_fr

> C'est sure d'ailleurs les franais chauffe beaucoup trop... on peut vivre sans aucun soucis dans un appart/maison  16C ...


Les franais chauffent beaucoup trop? Tu devrais faire un tour en ex-URSS,  moins de 22-24C point de salut, il fait -25 dehors et les nanas qui bossent au bureau sont en t-shirt  ::mouarf::  Par contre, c'est sur que les murs isolent un peu mieux que en France.

----------


## seeme

J'avoue ne pas avoir tout lu, mais il y a quelque chose qui me choque un peu..

Pour avoir travaill plusieurs annes dans un magasin qui commence par Leroy et qui finit par Merlin, les ampoules  incandescence infrieures  une puissance donne (il y a un an quand j'ai quitt la boite, c'tait 60Watt je crois) n'taient plus autorises  la vente.

Et a allait en progressant rgulirement de puissance en puissance...

D'ici quelques temps, il n'y aura tout simplement plus d'ampoule  incandescence dans les basses puissances, et il faudra se rabatre sur les fluo ou les LED.

Donc je comprend pas tout ce foin l dessus.. L'UE a dj pris des mesures l dessus et beaucoup plus intelligement que simplement dire "stop, vous avez plus le droit"..

Ce qui me fait me rappeller certains client qui faisaient des stocks phnomnaux d'ampoules  incandescance, c'en tait ridicule.. (une ampoule 70Watt a doit couter <1, imaginez ce que a donne 500 d'ampoules rparties sur 2 caddies...)

----------


## pmithrandir

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Obsoles...rogramm%C3%A9e

Sur ce lien, vous aurez une ide du pourquoi les ampoules a incandescences ont une dure de vie de 1000 heures.


Et on nous bassines pour interdire(c'est deja fait je crois) les ampoules a incandescence ?

Pour l'anecdote du caddie plein, ca ne m'tonne pas du tou, je sais que j'aurais fait des rserves moi aussi(dans des proportions moindre je pense) si j'avais t en France.
Ma copine ne supporte pas l'clairage au ampoule nouvelle gnration et a des migraines avec... et comme je le disais plus tot, je ne crois pas du tout que le bilan cologique soit meilleur, bien au contraire. 

Sans oublier que pour fabriquer les ampoules nouvelles gnration, il faut des mtaux, gaz... plus rares qu'un fil de cuivre et du verre avec un culot d'acier.

----------


## BugFactory

Notons que ce thread est vieux de quatre ans. Depuis, la qualit des fluo compactes a beaucoup augment. J'ai rcemment quip mon studio de ces lampes et je n'ai rien  redire sur la lumire et l'allumage. Mais je n'ai pas achet des premiers prix.

Une fluo compacte contient 5 mg de mercure. A titre de comparaison, une pile de montre en contient 25 mg alors qu'une montre est en contact permanent avec la peau.

A noter que le bilan environnemental peut tre diffrent pour le Canada de ce qu'il est pour l'Europe :
- le gouvernement a-t-il mis en place une filire de recyclage des fluo compactes?
- le Canada est plus froid. Quand un logement est chauff, la chaleur qui n'est plus produite par l'ampoule doit l'tre par le chauffage.

----------


## pmithrandir

> Notons que ce thread est vieux de quatre ans. Depuis, la qualit des fluo compactes a beaucoup augment. J'ai rcemment quip mon studio de ces lampes et je n'ai rien  redire sur la lumire et l'allumage. Mais je n'ai pas achet des premiers prix.
> 
> Une fluo compacte contient 5 mg de mercure. A titre de comparaison, une pile de montre en contient 25 mg alors qu'une montre est en contact permanent avec la peau.
> 
> A noter que le bilan environnemental peut tre diffrent pour le Canada de ce qu'il est pour l'Europe :
> - le gouvernement a-t-il mis en place une filire de recyclage des fluo compactes?
> - le Canada est plus froid. Quand un logement est chauff, la chaleur qui n'est plus produite par l'ampoule doit l'tre par le chauffage.



Pour le mercure, la diffrence tient dans le fait que pour casser une pile, il faut y aller a coup de marteau.
Pour casser une ampoule, il faut juste qu'elle tombe d'un metre.

Je parlais des filires franaises. Par exemple, je n'ai jamais vu la moindre borne de rcupration des ampoules, ou systme de ramassage mis en place.
Aller a la dchterie ou dans des grandes surfaces inaccessibles sans voiture ne m'intresse pas, je ne peux pas y aller.

Ce que je montrait juste du doigt, c'est que pour conomiser des l'lectricit, et encore pas beaucoup, on nous demande d'acheter des produits bien plus cher, dont la rentabilit se fait en 10 ans, cad jamais, qui polluent plus a la cration, la la destruction et qui contienne des produits toxiques...
Ou est le point positif dans tout ca ?

N'oublions pas en effet que par exemple, si on compare une maison ou toutes les ampoules sont allumes en mme temps, soit mettons 20*60 watts = 1200 watts...
Celle ci consommera moins qu'une studette tudiante de 12 m avec un chauffage lectrique allum a 1500 watts. Mme chose pour la plaque lectrique a bilan nergtique dsastreux pour cuire les aliments.

----------


## pcaboche

> N'oublions pas en effet que par exemple, si on compare une maison ou toutes les ampoules sont allumes en mme temps, soit mettons 20*60 watts = 1200 watts...
> Celle ci consommera moins qu'une studette tudiante de 12 m avec un chauffage lectrique allum a 1500 watts. Mme chose pour la plaque lectrique a bilan nergtique dsastreux pour cuire les aliments.


C'est clair que si on voulait vraiment faire un beau geste pour l'environnement, il faudrait prendre tous les logements tudiant, les isoler correctement, remplacer les systmes de chauffage lectrique par des systmes plus performants, et remplacer les plaques lectriques par des plaques  induction, beaucoup plus efficaces (le gaz, c'est exclu  cause du risque d'incendies).

Mais bon, c'est beaucoup plus simple pour l'tat de demander aux citoyens de mettre la main au porte-monnaie que de faire les investissements qui s'imposent. Et pour le CROUS c'tait extrmement rentable : ils construisent des immeubles tudiant, ils mettent des chauffages et des plaques lectriques au rabais (de toute faon, c'est pas eux qui payent la facture d'lectricit) et pour couronner le tout, ils mettent des meubles  bas cot pour justifier la location d'un logement "meubl" (et comme en plus ils sont de mauvaise qualit et cassent facilement, on se dit qu'on ne va pas rcuprer sa caution).

Tout a pour dire que l'tat, en se rfugiant derrire l'excuse de l'cologie, demande  ses citoyens de faire un geste qui a un impact limit, voire discutable (prsence de mercure dans les ampoules basses consommation), mais quand il s'agit de montrer l'exemple, il n'y a plus personne.

----------


## ManusDei

pcaboche, je crois que tu n'as pas vu d'tudiant depuis trs longtemps. Ni de CROUS d'ailleurs.

Car le logement au CROUS, c'est bien moins cher que le reste, et a a un rapport qualit/prix ingal. A Toulouse pour 126/mois, tu as une chambre de 9m meuble (il manque les serviettes de bain, le rouleau de PQ et les couverts), avec toilettes +douche + internet + lectricit + chauffage compris. Et je parle d'une chambre chre, car rnove y a 5 ans pour les plus vieilles. Y a aussi plus grand, mais c'est plus cher (dans les mmes proportions).

----------


## Gnoce

> pcaboche, je crois que tu n'as pas vu d'tudiant depuis trs longtemps. Ni de CROUS d'ailleurs.
> 
> Car le logement au CROUS, c'est bien moins cher que le reste, et a a un rapport qualit/prix ingal. A Toulouse pour 126/mois, tu as une chambre de 9m meuble (il manque les serviettes de bain, le rouleau de PQ et les couverts), avec toilettes +douche + internet + lectricit + chauffage compris. Et je parle d'une chambre chre, car rnove y a 5 ans pour les plus vieilles. Y a aussi plus grand, mais c'est plus cher (dans les mmes proportions).


Mw, ben j'ai du mal chercher  Lyon, ou alors je me fait bien arnaquer!
Je rejoins l'avis de pcaboche.

----------


## dams78

> Tout a pour dire que l'tat, en se rfugiant derrire l'excuse de l'cologie, demande  ses citoyens de faire un geste qui a un impact limit, voire discutable (prsence de mercure dans les ampoules basses consommation), mais quand il s'agit de montrer l'exemple, il n'y a plus personne.


Disons que tout le monde peut peut-tre prendre ses responsabilits et toujours reporter les actions  prendre sur les autres (ici l'tat) n'est pas forcment la solution.

C'est un truc qui est marrant (enfin en fait pas trop) avec l'cologie c'est que ds qu'on demande aux gens de faire un effort, ceux-ci rpondent souvent "mais qu'est ce que tu veux que mon geste sauve la plante, c'est plutt  machin de changer son comportement".

----------


## pcaboche

> pcaboche, je crois que tu n'as pas vu d'tudiant depuis trs longtemps. Ni de CROUS d'ailleurs.


9 ans en fait (aprs j'tais plus en CROUS).

Mais en mme temps a dpend du CROUS, et mme au sein d'une mme ville t'as des diffrences.

 Belfort par exemple, il y a un immeuble du CROUS pas loin de l'IUT avec des chambres de 9m. L'avantage c'est qu'elles n'taient pas chres et que le chauffage tait compris. Par contre le btiment tait vtuste (je ne sais pas s'ils l'ont rnov depuis).  l'poque il n'y avait pas internet (et on voyait les cbles rseau coaxial passer par les couloirs et les fentres pour faire des LAN, c'tait marrant).

Sur les autres sites du CROUS, c'taient des chambres de 20m dans des immeubles plus rcents. Par contre le chauffage, internet et l'lectricit c'tait en plus.

C'est vrai que depuis, le prix de l'immobilier s'est envol donc le CROUS est peut-tre redevenu comptitif, mais dans mes 2 dernires annes d'tudes c'tait pas vraiment le cas.

Et puis j'imagine qu' Toulouse, les frais de chauffage ne doivent pas tre trs levs, mais  Belfort c'est une autre histoire...  ::aie::

----------


## ManusDei

> Et puis j'imagine qu' Toulouse, les frais de chauffage ne doivent pas tre trs levs, mais  Belfort c'est une autre histoire...


On est plus frileux, 20C c'est froid  ::P:

----------


## Gnoce

> On est plus frileux, 20C c'est froid


je crois que le plus drle (enfin drle...) c'est de regarder les toulousains conduire lorsqu'il y a une trs fine couche de neige sur la route  ::mouarf:: .

----------


## Tommy31

> je crois que le plus drle (enfin drle...) c'est de regarder les toulousains conduire lorsqu'il y a une trs fine couche de neige sur la route .


Rien que quand il pleut...  ::aie::

----------


## pcaboche

> Disons que tout le monde peut peut-tre prendre ses responsabilits et toujours reporter les actions  prendre sur les autres (ici l'tat) n'est pas forcment la solution.
> 
> C'est un truc qui est marrant (enfin en fait pas trop) avec l'cologie c'est que ds qu'on demande aux gens de faire un effort, ceux-ci rpondent souvent "mais qu'est ce que tu veux que mon geste sauve la plante, c'est plutt  machin de changer son comportement".


Ah non, pas du tout d'accord ! Le problme, ce sont les gens qui se permettent de donner des leons d'cologie qu'il font souvent 50 km tous les jours pour aller au boulot (j'ai dj rencontr un paquet d'individus comme a), ou dans le cas prsent l'tat qui refuse de montrer l'exemple.

Et le pire, c'est que ce sont les premiers  sortir l'argument bidon comme quoi tout le monde rejte la faute sur les autres. C'est faux, tout ce qu'on demande, c'est que les gens aient une attitude irrprochable avant d'avoir la prtention de donner des leons aux autres... ::roll::

----------


## ManusDei

Irrprochable c'est impossible. Regarde, rien que pour poster ici on utilise un ordinateur, plein de composants polluants, on utilise de l'lectricit (la production a pollue).

Donc irrprochable c'est impossible  qui que ce soit ici. Mais a veut dire qu'on doit faire des efforts en permanence, et viter de gcher.

----------


## pcaboche

> Irrprochable c'est impossible. Regarde, rien que pour poster ici on utilise un ordinateur, plein de composants polluants, on utilise de l'lectricit (la production a pollue).
> 
> Donc irrprochable c'est impossible  qui que ce soit ici. Mais a veut dire qu'on doit faire des efforts en permanence, et viter de gcher.


Il y a une grosse diffrence entre atteindre 0 mission de carbone (qui est impossible, on est d'accord) et les gens qui se permettent de donner des leons d'cologie alors qu'il font 50 km tous les jours pour aller au boulot et partent en vacances au Laos (oui, j'ai dj rencontr des cons dans ce genre. Au quotidien, c'est juste insupportable).

----------


## Guardian

> Irrprochable c'est impossible


Sens : A qui on ne peut faire aucun reproche.
Il n'est donc pas impossible de l'tre  :;): 

Si l'on considre le strict plan cologique, cela ne signifie nullement avoir un comportement "pollution zro", c'est impossible, mais seulement faire au mieux selon ses moyens pour polluer le moins possible.

Pour en revenir aux ampoules, le bilan cologique des ampoules dites " conomie d'nergie" n'est pas si positif que cela. Certes, la consommation d'nergie  l'utilisation est rduite, mais la fabrication a un bilan trs nettement ngatif et je ne parle pas des matriaux polluants, ni du recyclage.

En cologie, comme pour le reste, tout est affaire de fric. On pousse sur l'cologie non par ncessit, mais parce que cela cre de nouveaux marchs pour une conomie  l'agonie. L'ennui c'est que la rflexion n'est souvent que trs superficielle et que les dcisions prises sont plus souvent de la pure dmagogie sans relle analyse des consquences.

----------


## david96

> Pour le mercure, la diffrence tient dans le fait que pour casser une pile, il faut y aller a coup de marteau.
> Pour casser une ampoule, il faut juste qu'elle tombe d'un metre.
> 
> Je parlais des filires franaises. Par exemple, je n'ai jamais vu la moindre borne de rcupration des ampoules, ou systme de ramassage mis en place.
> Aller a la dchterie ou dans des grandes surfaces inaccessibles sans voiture ne m'intresse pas, je ne peux pas y aller.
> 
> Ce que je montrait juste du doigt, c'est que pour conomiser des l'lectricit, et encore pas beaucoup, on nous demande d'acheter des produits bien plus cher, dont la rentabilit se fait en 10 ans, cad jamais, qui polluent plus a la cration, la la destruction et qui contienne des produits toxiques...
> Ou est le point positif dans tout ca ?
> 
> ...


Google m'a amen sur ce sujet, car je voulais savoir si une ptition avait t lance pour interdire les ampoules basses consommation et revenir aux ampoules classique dont le risque sanitaire est nant, sans parler des autres avantages.
Bordel je ne comprend pas que l'Europe est put autoriser un tel commerce : rendre obligatoire des ampoules au mercure  produit hautement nfaste pour l'humain et l'environnement et en plus fabriqu en Chine. 
Il faut absolument faire machine arrire.

----------


## Graffito

> Pour en revenir aux ampoules, le bilan cologique des ampoules dites "  conomie d'nergie" n'est pas si positif que cela. Certes, la  consommation d'nergie  l'utilisation est rduite, mais la fabrication a un bilan trs nettement ngatif et je ne parle pas des matriaux polluants, ni du recyclage.


Et tu oublies tous ceux qui ont un chauffage lectrique : c'est quand on se chauffe en automne et en hiver qu'on utilise le plus l'clairage. Dans, ce cas l'conomie d'nergie est nulle, puisque les lampes  incandescence contribuent au chauffage. Si on les remplace par des lampes basses consommation, il faut pousser plus les radiateurs  ::cfou:: .

----------


## Bluedeep

> Et tu oublies tous ceux qui ont un chauffage lectrique : c'est quand on se chauffe en automne et en hiver qu'on utilise le plus l'clairage. Dans, ce cas l'conomie d'nergie est nulle, puisque les lampes  incandescence contribuent au chauffage. Si on les remplace par des lampes basses consommation, il faut pousser plus les radiateurs .


J'ai essay un jour de faire comprendre a  un pseudo colo moyen; a a eu du mal  rentrer.
Mais a marche aussi pour le chauffage non lectrique : l'nergie n'est pas perdue, elle rduit juste celle consomme par le chauffage.

----------


## ManusDei

Pour les ampoules  incandescence pas sr qu'elles contribuent correctement au chauffage. 
Vu qu'elles sont en gnral au plafond, est-ce qu'elles diffusent suffisamment la chaleur pour que a soit ressenti au niveau du sol (ou est-ce qu'elles chauffent juste sur une petite zone autour du globe  incandescence) ?

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

C'est clair que la chaleur a tendance a monter...

----------


## bulbo

Ce qui m'ennuie le plus  l'usage de ses nouvelles ampoules c'est que contrairement  ce qui est annonc sur l'emballage, elles sont loin de tenir les 8ans, mme celles de marques.. pour l'instant si elles tiennent 2 ans je m'estime heureux.

Donc si on fait le bilan, elles cotent plus cher, elles contiennent des produits dangereux pour nous ET l'environnement, elles polluent plus  la production et doivent tre change plus frquemment que les anciennes..
Que du ngatif d'un point de vu cologique et conomique pour nous  ::(: 

On y a juste gagn en design en remplaant le bulbe classique par des zigouigoui un peu plus divertissant.

Bulbo  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Ce qui m'ennuie le plus  l'usage de ses nouvelles ampoules c'est que contrairement  ce qui est annonc sur l'emballage, elles sont loin de tenir les 8ans, mme celles de marques.. pour l'instant si elles tiennent 2 ans je m'estime heureux.
> 
> Donc si on fait le bilan, elles cotent plus cher, elles contiennent des produits dangereux pour nous ET l'environnement, elles polluent plus  la production et doivent tre change plus frquemment que les anciennes..
> Que du ngatif d'un point de vu cologique et conomique pour nous


Et de surcroit elles ne supportent pas les variateurs de puissance ....

----------


## pmithrandir

Pour le chauffage, je doute que l'ampoule soit le produit ayant le meilleur rendement nergtique. 
En particulier, l'inertie thermique est trs rapide, quand on teint une lampe, elle va chauffer 10 minutes, et cest fini. Un chauffage teint va chauffer plusieurs heures, surtout les versions modernes.

Par contre, c'est vrai que finalement, l'conomie est faible... mais on parle de quantit ngligeable quand on commence a compter les ampoules dans le chauffage quand mme...

----------


## Bluedeep

> Vu qu'elles sont en gnral au plafond,


 ::koi:: 
Pas compris ..
A part le cas des plafonniers qu'on utilise quand mme rarement dans les pices " vivre"  des ampoules au plafond, c'est comme les poissons volant, a existe mais c'est pas la majorit du genre.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour le chauffage, je doute que l'ampoule soit le produit ayant le meilleur rendement nergtique.


85  95% environ; le rayonnement d'clairage d'une ampoule incandescente correspond au reste.

Un halogne de 500W c'est avant tout un radiateur de 400W.




> En particulier, l'inertie thermique est trs rapide, quand on teint une lampe, elle va chauffer 10 minutes, et cest fini. Un chauffage teint va chauffer plusieurs heures, surtout les versions modernes.


L'inertie n'apporte rien au rendement (ni en plus ni en moins).

----------


## fredinkan

> On y a juste gagn en design en remplaant le bulbe classique par des zigouigoui un peu plus divertissant.


cela dit, rien n'empchait d'avoir des ampoules fantaisistes dans la forme.

Concernant la chaleur provoques par les ampoules, c'est certes plus intressant en hiver. Le soucis c'est qu'un colo verra le dgagement dsastreux de chaleur durant l't  :;): 

Pour ma part le passage aux ampoules  LED me va trs bien. Certes plus cher (mme qu'une ampoule "colo"), je n'ai encore jamais eu  m'en plaindre  ::):

----------


## Bluedeep

> C'est clair que la chaleur a tendance a monter...


C'est pas la chaleur qui a tendance  monter, c'est l'air chaud.

----------


## Bluedeep

> Pour ma part le passage aux ampoules  LED me va trs bien. Certes plus cher (mme qu'une ampoule "colo"), je n'ai encore jamais eu  m'en plaindre


Je suis d'accord, mais pour l'instant on a pas encore les puissnace lumineuse suffisante, du mons en LED standard et sur les LEDs puissnaante, on a pas d'clairage diffus (pour un autre usage, j'utilise des projecteurs mono LED de 21W, c'est super en rapport flux/consommation mais couteux - mais c'est pour un usage o la fiabilit et la conso sont critiques).

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Pour le chauffage, je doute que l'ampoule soit le produit ayant le meilleur rendement nergtique. 
> En particulier, l'inertie thermique est trs rapide, quand on teint une lampe, elle va chauffer 10 minutes, et cest fini. Un chauffage teint va chauffer plusieurs heures, surtout les versions modernes.
> 
> Par contre, c'est vrai que finalement, l'conomie est faible... mais on parle de quantit ngligeable quand on commence a compter les ampoules dans le chauffage quand mme...


Les grilles pains qui sont installes couramment ont une inertie presque nulle compare aux radiateurs a fluide (electriques ou autres)



> Pas compris ..
> A part le cas des plafonniers qu'on utilise quand mme rarement dans les pices " vivre"  des ampoules au plafond, c'est comme les poissons volant, a existe mais c'est pas la majorit du genre.


La majorite utilise des plafonniers !



> C'est pas la chaleur qui a tendance  monter, c'est l'air chaud.


Oui.


bulbo > Je trouve tout de meme que ca s'est ameliore. Au debut, il y a 5 ans, elles claquaient tous les 6 mois. Mais depuis 3-4 ans, j'ai les memes, elles ne cassent presque plus !

----------


## Bluedeep

> La majorite utilise des plafonniers !


Qu'il y en ait dans les pices c'est une chose (souvent lie aux manques de prises commandes dans les installations lectriques standard, donc souvent le plafonnier ets le seul truc qu'on peut allumer depuis la porte si on a pas refait l'installation), mais en pratique,  part dans la cuisine et la salle de bain, ce n'est pas l'clairage qu'on utilise dans une pice o l'on est.

----------


## fredinkan

> Je suis d'accord, mais pour l'instant on a pas encore les puissnace lumineuse suffisante, du mons en LED standard et sur les LEDs puissnaante, on a pas d'clairage diffus (pour un autre usage, j'utilise des projecteurs mono LED de 21W, c'est super en rapport flux/consommation mais couteux - mais c'est pour un usage o la fiabilit et la conso sont critiques).


C'est sur. Dans mon T2, c'est la seule lampe allume pour ne pas m'exploser les yeux quand je suis devant la TV ou l'ordi. Quand on est  table avec des convives, c'est pas assez, et l j'ai de l'ampoule co, mais pour une utilisation quotidienne je trouve les puissances lumineuses actuelles relativement suffisantes, y compris pour lire (ampoule de lampe de chevet qui n'est pas trop loigne).

Le seul rel dfaut que j'y voit, c'est surtout au niveau du rayonnement qui est assez important...

----------


## pmithrandir

Srieusement, le rendement thermique d'une ampoule, c'est quand mme pas le point le plus important ici....

20 ampoules 1200 watt
1 radiateur : 1500W

Sachant que l'on a 2 ampoules en moyenne par pice et 2 radiateurs... ca fait 120 watt de chauffage par clairage, et 3000 pour le chauffage.

Sachant que dans une maison, si on teint les lumires en sortant d'une pice, on laisse le chauffage en gnral... donc sur 4 pices, on a 6-8 radiateurs... pour 1 ou 2 ampoules allumes...

Avant de changer les ampoules, on a d'autres moyen de mieux chauffer les maisons.
En particulier, avec des radiateur a inertie qui vont avoir un meilleur rendement. (vu qu'on a moins besoin de les allumer en continu)

je me souviens aussi d'un ami qui avait une espce de grosse chaudire contenant des pierres volcaniques, 30 minutes de chauffage qui se diffusait toute la journe.

----------


## fregolo52

> 85  95% environ; le rayonnement d'clairage d'une ampoule incandescente correspond au reste.
> 
> Un halogne de 500W c'est avant tout un radiateur de 400W.


Oui mais...

Pour moi aussi, les ampoules basse consommation ne sont pas conomiques et cologiques.

Mais dans le cas de l'halogne, j'ai pas non plus envie d'avoir un radiateur pour mes soires d't.  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Mais dans le cas de l'halogne, j'ai pas non plus envie d'avoir un radiateur pour mes soires d't.


Il suffit de se coucher avec le soleil  ::mrgreen::

----------


## Bluedeep

> En particulier, avec des radiateur a inertie qui vont avoir un meilleur rendement. (vu qu'on a moins besoin de les allumer en continu)


C'est affirmation ne tient pas debout. L'inertie n'a aucune influence sur le rendement.

Ce qui a de l'influence dans le rendement "effectif" d'un radiateur c'est le ratio convection/radiation. 

Plus la convection est leve, plus tu chauffes le plafond, plus mauvais est le rendement (les anciens chauffages lectrique dit "convecteur" ont pour cela un rendement "effectif" - c'est  dire consommation vs niveau de confort obtenu - absolument dgueulasse).

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

> Qu'il y en ait dans les pices c'est une chose (souvent lie aux manques de prises commandes dans les installations lectriques standard, donc souvent le plafonnier ets le seul truc qu'on peut allumer depuis la porte si on a pas refait l'installation), mais en pratique,  part dans la cuisine et la salle de bain, ce n'est pas l'clairage qu'on utilise dans une pice o l'on est.


Ca depend des gens dans ce cas  :;):  Parce que chez moi, j'utilise principalement les plafonniers !



> (les anciens chauffages lectrique dit "convecteur" ont pour cela un rendement "effectif" - c'est  dire consommation vs niveau de confort obtenu - absolument dgueulasse).


Ils sont encore pas mal vendus, malheureusement. Et +1, c'est une chaleur vraiment desagreable !

----------


## pmithrandir

> C'est affirmation ne tient pas debout. L'inertie n'a aucune influence sur le rendement.


J'ai du mal a l'expliquer... mais en gros, ce que je veux dire, c'est que pour etre bien, et avoir une temprature constante, il peut tre intressant d'avoir un chauffage qui aura une inertie. 

Typiquement,voici une exprience : 
Tu chauffe une pice avec un radiateur.
Tu teins le radiateur une fois la pice a la temprature voulue
Tu ouvre la fentre 5 minutes alors qu'il fait 0 dehors
Tu referme la fenetre. (tu ne rallume pas le chauffage)
2 heures aprs, tu mesures ta temprature

Si tu as un radiateur qui chauffe directement l'air, ton appart restera gel. 
Si tu as un radiateur qui chauffe un matriau intermdiaire, eau, huile, pierre, etc... ils n'auront pas perdu trop de temprature durant les 5 minutes de froid, mais pourront recommencer a diffuser la chaleur aprs que tu referme la fentre.

Dans le second cas, tu auras une sensation de confort accrue, puisque le moindre courant d'air a des consquences plus faibles.

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Je crois que vous etes d'accord sur l'idee mais que vous n'etes pas d'accord sur les termes  :;):

----------


## Bluedeep

> Dans le second cas, tu auras une sensation de confort accrue, puisque le moindre courant d'air a des consquences plus faibles.


C'est possible, mais a ne changera rien au bilan nergtique global si tu rallumes le chauffage dans le cas 2. Tes pierres ne fabriquent pas de joules  ::mrgreen:: 

Il est possible aussi que ce soit plus confortable, SI la temprature extrieure est relativment constante ET SI tu veux une tempratire constante dans le logement.  (ce qui n'est pas le cas en semaine quand tu bosses).

Dans le cas contraire,  (par exemple dimanche, je me suis lev, il faisait -1 C et dans l'aprs midi il faisait 12 C) c'est un cauchemar en terme de rgulation et entraine un excdent de chauffage quand tu es absent.

Pour ma  part, je rgule en semaine  21C de 5h  7h et de 18h  23h et  14C le reste du temps. Un systme  forte intertie m'entrainerait une grosse surconsommation.

----------


## pmithrandir

J'en doute personnellement.

Il suffirait juste que tu anticipe en allumant le chauffage une heure plus tot et en l'teignant une heure plus tot.

Et si, tu gagnes, parce que tous les joules qui partent en courant d'air par exemple, restent dans le matriau solide.


Enfin, pour en revenir aux ampoules, quel que soit le moyen de chauffage, on reste sur un coefficient de 10% au maximum... donc on peut investir dans d'autres techno avant de changer les ampoules.

----------


## Bluedeep

> J'en doute personnellement.
> 
> Il suffirait juste que tu anticipe en allumant le chauffage une heure plus tot et en l'teignant une heure plus tot.
> 
> Et si, tu gagnes, parce que tous les joules qui partent en courant d'air par exemple, restent dans le matriau solide.


Ton  bilan "oublie" l'nergie pour chauffer le matriau inertiel. Les maths ne te donnent pas raison.





> Enfin, pour en revenir aux ampoules, quel que soit le moyen de chauffage, on reste sur un coefficient de 10% au maximum... donc on peut investir dans d'autres techno avant de changer les ampoules.


Certes.

----------

